

But what does a sorting algorithm sound like? - henryl
http://www.pillowsopher.com/blog/?p=116

======
jim-greer
The visualizations linked there are great too:

<http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/timsort/index.html>

<http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/visualisingsorting/>

------
bigwill
Great start. You could definitely get a more musical sound out of it by
mapping it onto a scale rather than just the full range of MIDI notes. Also,
this approach operates on fixed note lengths--another interesting idea might
be to use one of the compared numbers to determine note length rather than a
second pitch.

------
nudded
I can't wait for the first array that will sound like the mario tune when
sorted. Kudos to the creater if a different algorithm will create another song

------
dca
And so now, thanks to this, we have the answer... it sounds like an old NES
RPG.

------
jpwagner
That is amazing!

Great idea.

------
mburney
Very cool.

